# 125 questions



## cichlid_125 (Mar 29, 2015)

I have a 125 thats been in the family for quite sometime, about 27 years. Right now I have a Red Devil, Blue Gill, 2 large plecos, 2 Venestus (I know I spelled that wrong) and a Jack Dempsey. I have an FX-5 and 2 Aqua Clear 110's on it currently. I am looking to change the tank up in a few weeks and I have a question, are HOB needed? Could I get away with my FX-5 and buying another FX-6 and running just those on the tank with the attachments they come with? I read about dead zones in the tank, and from what I have seen the FX-5 really circulates the whole tank fine. I was also looking at adding a in-line heater into the set up as well. My goal is to get rid of tubes that you can see inside the tank as possible. I was also wondering if just the FX-5 could handle it?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

A single FX5 may be sufficient for that tank but only your water test results will tell for sure. Nitrate levels will be reduced by more or frequent water changes and regular filter cleaning to remove debris.

I'm assuming you are planning a DIY in-line heater to your set up, correct?


----------



## cichlid_125 (Mar 29, 2015)

No I'm using a unit that thatpetplace sells. I may just keep the setup I have. Just was trying to go for a cleaner look inside the tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What is the GPH of the FX-5? No need for HOBs unless you need the capacity and in-line heaters are GREAT IME.


----------



## cichlid_125 (Mar 29, 2015)

FX-5 is 650gph I was going to add an FX-6 as well and do away with the 2 110's. I just heard since there would be surface agitation really that I will encounter oxygen issues. But I'm also sketchy are just trusting the canisters because I came from Magnum 350's and they would clog within a day or 2 and would flow nothing.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The canisters agitate the surface. I use nothing but canisters on my 75G and above tanks.

The only clogging issues I have are with MTS but I just have to work on controlling the MTS. :thumb:


----------



## cichlid_125 (Mar 29, 2015)

So the FX-5 and FX-6 would handle it alone no problem? And the oxygen thing wouldn't be an issue?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Just direct the outflow of the filter to ripple the surface of the water.

I don't know what brand/model in-line heater you are buying but if using it on the FX5/6 series filters, you will have to make some modification to the output hose to accommodate the heater.


----------



## cichlid_125 (Mar 29, 2015)

Ok thank you guys for the info.


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

Your current FX5 is rated for 400gal. Tank. One either FX5 or FX6 is enough for a 125. If you worry about death spots, you could get a wave maker or power head to get the circulation going. Of cause, if you don't mind paying for energy costs, then both are definitely better. I have a FX5 and a FX6 on my 150, but they are on timers and take turns. One on during the day and the other turns on at night with 15 min. overlapped..
The Hydor inline heater will not fit the size of the FX5 or FX6 hose. I have two rated 300W each, and it fit perfectly inline with the Fluval 404 or Fluval 406. Those two have smaller hose size. Hope this help.
Joe.


----------



## cichlid_125 (Mar 29, 2015)

Ok. How are the normal fluval canister filters? I only have dealt withy he FX series and I love it. Flow is always constant. I have another question, is it possible if I went the route of using both Fx's, is it possible to use a hang on over flow box for one of them? Since I read they have adjustable settings. Due to my paranoia with canisters I'd run both the fx5 n 6. Not to worried about power consumption more so about how well the tank would be filtered and if both the fx-5 n 6 would be more beneficial then my setup now which is the 2 Aqua clear 110's and the fx-5


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

How do you define well filtered? 607 GPH on a 125G will provide plenty of media for beneficial bacteria which is #1 for a filter really. Oxygenation should be sufficient if you disrupt the surface with the flow out of the filter. I like a higher turnover (7X to 10X) to also keep debris circulating in the water column so it can be whisked into the filter, but some fishkeepers would rather vacuum the substrate.

What exactly are you trying to improve? Maybe everything is already fine?


----------



## cichlid_125 (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm looking to improve the filtration of the tank. I was always told to trust hob filters over canister, but that was long before the fx series was out. I want a system that is reliable n will keep the tank clear. Also a setup that is too loud since the tank is in my bedroom


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The FX5 alone will be reliable, quiet and give you clear water. Any additional filters are not likely to improve your beneficial bacteria, water clarity or silence.

If you want the substrate clear also I'd add another canister.


----------



## cichlid_125 (Mar 29, 2015)

So basically I might as well keep my existing setup then, instead of adding an fx-6? I was thinking if I'm removing the 2 110's I would replace them with an fx6.


----------



## cichlid_125 (Mar 29, 2015)

This is the set up currently. Looks rough cause I've been away for work during winter but back now. It has a old visi therm heater that I will be upgrading somehow to an inline unit, the 2 110's and the FX-5.


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

cichlid_125 said:


> So basically I might as well keep my existing setup then, instead of adding an fx-6? I was thinking if I'm removing the 2 110's I would replace them with an fx6.


YES! Like I said earlier, IF you worry about dead water spots, you can add a power head or wave maker in your tank to promote water circulation.
Joe.


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

Just saw your tank pic. Nice! One FX5 will definitely do the job. I have one on my 150 with 10 large WC Moba, and my water is crystal clear. If you like an inline heater, such as a Hydor, then add a Fluval 406. The Hydor inline heater needs a smaller size hose like the 404 or 406, or maybe a Eheim 2217. In short, any filter with a smaller hose size to work with the Hydor inline heater.
Joe.


----------



## cichlid_125 (Mar 29, 2015)

The normal fluval canister done clog quick like Magnums do they? My 350's when I ran them would clog in literally a week


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What was clogging them? If you don't have MTS or shedding algae clumps there should be nothing to make a clog.

If you do MTS or shedding algae clumps as I do from time to time, they are going to clog any filter and you have to address them as a separate issue.


----------



## cichlid_125 (Mar 29, 2015)

Just waste from the fish, I used to have 2 whisper 3's and 2 350's and is be cleaning filters it seemed every 3 days. Then I got the 110's and Fx-5 and haven't had a single issue. My mother said only one 110 clogged while I was away in the winter, every thing else ran fine.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've never had a filter of any kind clog on fish waste. Huh.


----------



## cichlid_125 (Mar 29, 2015)

It's not algae just debri from the tank at the time I have a few oscars in there as well


----------

